# Microphone Will Not Work



## bohnet68 (Aug 28, 2005)

I have windows xp home. i have got my microphone unselected on my volume panel and i still can not record or talk on the internet?


----------



## dragjack (Jul 20, 2005)

go to Start>Settings>Control Panel> click on Sounds and Multimedia.
Select the AUDIO tab and go to SOUND RECORDING. Select your preferred device (the soundcard you have). then go to VOLUME and *select* MICROPHONE - make sure you raise the volume slider above middle. Close that window.


----------



## spiccinin (Dec 3, 2005)

I have a new dell computer model latitude D610. The mic does not work. I am using a 2 prong headset (not usb) and can hear people on Skype but they can't hear me. I have been trying everything in the setting to make it work. Have downloaded the drivers as per another forums instructions and still nothing.


----------



## help4me (Oct 29, 2005)

spiccinin said:


> I have a new dell computer model latitude D610. The mic does not work. I am using a 2 prong headset (not usb) and can hear people on Skype but they can't hear me. I have been trying everything in the setting to make it work. Have downloaded the drivers as per another forums instructions and still nothing.


You might want to start your own thread.  Politeness and all.


----------



## Slipaway172 (Apr 9, 2005)

do you have a program like paltalk, teamspeak, or skype to see if it works? use one or all of these to see if it works, you just cant speak into the mic without a program.


----------



## daddyhominum (Dec 2, 2005)

XP has a test program for sound hardware.
control panel> sounds and audio>voice>test hardware.

The settings for your hardware are right there ifin the 'sound' window if something needs adjusting. It will also 'fade out' any non working hardware.
If you can't find an error then you are plugged in wrong or have a faulty mic. in all probability.


----------

